# Found Young pure black cat.



## jeaniney (Nov 27, 2013)

Has been pooping in around the gardens w12 since august,has no collar,

See it every now and then and give milk,
so can catch if any one knows who's it is.

what to do?


----------



## Tempeh (Nov 24, 2013)

jeaniney said:


> Has been pooping in around the gardens w12 since august,has no collar,
> 
> See it every now and then and give milk,
> so can catch if any one knows who's it is.
> ...


Cow's milk or cat's milk (formula, I don't suppose you are milking cats)?

How small/young? Sorry to answer your question with a question!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Dont give cows milk cats are intolerant to it,take it to vets to see if it has a chip.


----------



## Katehodsdon (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm Kate, the friend of Paul Mungo who has lost his little cat Jezebel (yep, mad name!). I wonder if this is her. She went missing Wednesday night and he's devastated as he's only got her and is terribly unwell. 

I am not sure if she has a collar or not, but can find out, but she may well have been touting for milk and being a cheeky chops as she's a real character. He lives on Davisville Road and I am on Hadyn Park Rd, could you kindly send a picture or call me on 07792510630 as he is resting now and I can't get hold of him. 

Thank you so much. 
Kate


----------

